# No puedo Instalar gentoo

## joakin_garajico

Hola soy Joakin y es la primera vez que abro un post, he leido por el foro pero no encuentro nada que solucione mi problema.

He intentado instalarlo unas 20 veces, seguramente mas y lo mas que consigo mediante el liveCD, es una instalacion modo texto.

Con el miminal desde stage3 siempre encuntro problemas, siempre relacionados con root, les pondre el ultimo el error tras reinciar el sistema:

VFS: Cannot open root device "803" or unknown-block(8,3)

please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

1600 58536 hdc driver: id-cdrom

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)

Pero que cuando no es ese el problema es otro, y no se a que se deben.

El kernel que estoy compilando es el 2.6.23-gentoo-r3, espero que sea por eso y pueda instalar una version mas antigua, pues tengo que instalar gentoo por obligacion y no por gusto.

Espero atentamente vuestra ayuda.

----------

## gringo

Bienvenido a Gentoo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "803" or unknown-block(8,3)
> 
> please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
> 
> 1600 58536 hdc driver: id-cdrom
> ...

 

kernel mal configurao, revisa que hayas añadido soporte para los sistemas de archivos que uses y de la(s) controladora(s) donde estén conectados tus discos duros.

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

Bienvenido a Gentoo

Enseñanos a lo menos tus archivos fstab y grub.conf ademas de la salida del comando 

```

fdisk -l

```

haber si comenzamos a encontrar detalles

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> tengo que instalar gentoo por obligacion y no por gusto

 

Esto lo he visto antes en algún otro lugar... Que? Ahora los profesores de clases de informática torturan al pobre aprendiz con un "Instalar Gentoo" como exámen final o algo por el estilo?

Espero que una vez instalado, te quedes por gusto y no por obligación.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *joakin_garajico wrote:*   

> Hola soy Joakin y es la primera vez que abro un post, he leido por el foro pero no encuentro nada que solucione mi problema.
> 
> He intentado instalarlo unas 20 veces, seguramente mas y lo mas que consigo mediante el liveCD, es una instalacion modo texto.
> 
> 

 

Esto probablemente significa que hay algún fallo de concepto, algo que no has entendido o quizás no hayas hecho correctamente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Con el miminal desde stage3 siempre encuntro problemas, siempre relacionados con root, les pondre el ultimo el error tras reinciar el sistema:
> 
> VFS: Cannot open root device "803" or unknown-block(8,3)
> ...

 

Los errores del tipo "Cannot open root device" significan que tu sistema no encuentra la partición correspodiente a la raíz del sistema ("/" en linux y todos los sistemas afines como bsd o unix). Como no la encuentran, no la pueden montar, y si no se monta /, entonces el sistema no puede operar, porque no encuentra un modo de acceder a tu instalación, con todos los programas y demás.

El tema aquí es dar con el motivo por el cual linux no puede ver tu partición raíz (/). Normalmente, las causas más comunes son estas:

1.- no has configurado un driver adecuado al chipset de tu placa base, por lo cual tu kernel no puede ver tus discos duros, y portanto no puede ver ni montar las particiones que hay en su interior

2.- no has incluído el driver necesario para el sistema de archivos que usa tu partición raíz en tu kernel (marcar con [*] en menuconfig, antes de compilar el kernel). En este caso, linux ve tu disco duro, pero no puede abrir la partición porque no tiene el driver necesario para ello.

3.- has especificado una partición incorrecta. Algunas veces, esto es difícil de detectar, porque las particiones pueden llamarse de forma distinta según el driver que se use. Por normal general, los discos ide se llaman hda, hdb, hdc..., y los scsi y sata se llaman sda, sdb, sdc... Pero esto no siempre es así, por ejemplo, un disco duro ide funcionando con el driver pata (en lugar del viejo driver ide de toda la vida) será nombrado como si fuera un disco sata. Lo mismo para los cdroms ide que van bajo emulación scsi, por ejemplo.

Cosas que nos ayudarían serían: 

1.- el .config del kernel que estás intentando arrancar. Para obtenerlo monta tu partición raíz desde el livecd, como si fueras a instalar gentoo, y luego monta la partición boot si es que está separada. El config debería estar en tu directorio /mnt/gentoo/boot, si lo montas todo según el handbook, creo. Rescátalo y pégalo en pastebin.es, por ejemplo, luego pega aquí un enlace para que podamos verlo.

2.- la salida del comando lspci, también lo puedes ejecutar desde el livecd.

3.- el contenido de tu grub.conf y tu fstab

4.- la salida de fstab -l

Con eso podríamos empezar a formular teorías  :Razz: 

No te rindas, se que lo ves algo oscuro ahora mismo. Cuando entiendas como va todo, será mucho más fácil. Ahora mismo vas a ciegas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> El config debería estar en tu directorio /mnt/gentoo/boot, si lo montas todo según el handbook, creo

 

Me tomo el atrevimiento de corregir un error de sintaxis: El .config esta en /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config si lo montas todo siguiendo el handbook.

Salud!

----------

## paynalton

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esto lo he visto antes en algún otro lugar... Que? Ahora los profesores de clases de informática torturan al pobre aprendiz con un "Instalar Gentoo" como exámen final o algo por el estilo?
> 
> Espero que una vez instalado, te quedes por gusto y no por obligación.
> ...

 

Gentoo es único para aprender a usar linux del modo dificil (de ese modo me gusta mas). Después de instalar gentoo desde red fue que me quede en linux y dos veces he querido indagar en otras distros y dos veces he vuelto a gentoo.

En todo caso, para ver lo de tu problema, como dicen todos, dinos:

si compilaste tu kernel de modo manual o si usaste genkernel

Como definiste tus particiones en /etc/fstab

Que sistemas de archivo usaste

Que lineas para arrancar pusiste en grub o lilo.

----------

## cameta

Hay placas que dan este problema.

Concretamente, ¿sabes el modelo de tu placa, el chipset que usas y como se conecta el disco duro Sata o IDE?

----------

